# Attention au SSD du nouveau MBA



## banban56 (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je vous met en lien brut de pommes, un article de fredzone.org concernant le MBA 2011 

Je reçois le mien demain ... j'espère que je ne serais pas concerné 

http://www.fredzone.org/vous-avez-achete-un-nouveau-macbook-air-pensez-a-verifier-son-ssd


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juillet 2011)

Déjà, personne ne voit la différence à l'usage entre le SSD Samsung et Toshiba... Depuis toujours, Apple met des disques durs de marques différentes dans ses MacBook (Pro) et personne n'a jamais crié aux loups alors que les performances ne sont pas non plus identiques.


----------



## p.boussaguet (26 Juillet 2011)

Excellente info !!!!!
Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juillet 2011)

En images : 
[YOUTUBE]U_vaZl0H56o[/YOUTUBE]

En même temps, dans quels cas un MacBook Air est-il amené à écrire plus de 160 Mo/s ? Un chocotoff à celui qui apporte une réponse pertinente. :sleep:


----------



## banban56 (27 Juillet 2011)

Je pense que tu n'a pas bien lu l'article Pascal_TTH 

A vrai dire, c'est plus qu'un changement de constructeur puisque le débit change également. La vitesse d'écriture prends quasi 100 mb/s de plus. Certes, pour une utilisation normale, ce changement ne doit pas non plus avoir un impact immense mais c'est une question de principe.

Tu aimerais qu'on te vende un PC avec un HDD sensé tourner à 7200 alors qu'au final tu as un jolie 5400 à l'intérieur ? 

Je sais pas ... Apple me déçois légèrement là. Je verrais bien demain.


----------



## Mr-Brightside (27 Juillet 2011)

Je suis concerné aussi... S'il y a des gens qui ont tenté l'échange peuvent nous rapporter leur expérience, je suis encore sous le délais de rétractation, mais je crains qu'ils ne me l'échangent pas forcément contre un modèle avec les nouveaux ssd plus rapide ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juillet 2011)

banban56 a dit:


> Je pense que tu n'a pas bien lu l'article Pascal_TTH
> 
> A vrai dire, c'est plus qu'un changement de constructeur puisque le débit change également. La vitesse d'écriture prends quasi 100 mb/s de plus. Certes, pour une utilisation normale, ce changement ne doit pas non plus avoir un impact immense mais c'est une question de principe.
> 
> ...



Si, j'ai bien vu qu'il y a 80 Mo/s d'écart. 160 Mo/s et 240 Mo/s, soit 50% de mieux. 

Il faut préciser des choses que justement Apple ne précise pas. Apple ne donne aucune information concernant les performances des SSD qu'elle livre. Donc personne ne peut légalement demander un échange en invoquant qu'un modèle est plus rapide que l'autre. Apple vend un ordinateur avec un SSD et cet ordinateur a bien un SSD. Concernant le droit de rétractation, tu peux le faire jouer mais tu ne peux pas exiger d'avoir le SSD le plus rapide, Apple ne précisant nullement les performances.  

Dans les disques durs 5400 ou 7200 rpm livré par Apple, on tombe sur des Fujitsu ou Toshiba quand on a pas de chance et sur des Seagate si on est chanceux. Entre un bon Seagate 5400 rpm et un merdique Fujitsu 5400 rpm, on trouve non seulement des écarts aussi importants au niveau des taux de transfert mais en plus des aléas au niveau des temps d'accès : 15 ms pour un bon 5400 rpm et 20 ms pour un moisi. 

D'ailleurs les SSD et disque dur ne sont pas les seuls soumis à des aléas. Il suffit de voir les topics sur les différentes marques/type de dalle TFT qui se retrouvent dans les MacBook Pro. Là aussi tout le monde paye la même chose et les écarts en luminosité et rendu des couleurs sont énormes.

De toutes façons, c'est pareil chez tous les constructeurs informatiques. Même en automobile pour un même modèle de voiture on peut avoir un ABS Bosch ou une autre marque...


----------



## Bond@007 (27 Juillet 2011)

Vu la somme investie, on est en droit d'avoir le plus rapide ! Et ce, même si on ne transfère pas toujours de gros fichiers et que ces limites sont "rarement" atteintes !

J'attend les premiers tests de cette mouture 2011 mais si rien n'est prévu par Apple pour pallier à ce problème, je serai quelque peu hésitant à franchir le pas ... j'étais pourtant sur le point de craquer 

Edit : Sur le lien mentionné, la méthode pour vérifier la référence de son SSD nécessite d'avoir un MBA déballé et allumé ... rien via les numéros de série ne permettrait de faire son choix ? Car passé par le menu pomme et les sous menus est tout sauf pratique lors d'un achat en magasin ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juillet 2011)

Si par "en droit" tu entends une espérance personnelle, oui tout à fait, c'est une attente légitime. Mais si tu y cherches une notion légale, non. 

Ceci étant, ce genre de sujet fera couler de l'ancre mais au final, personne ne renoncera à l'achat d'un MacBook Air pour cette raison. Une chance sur deux de gagner, c'est mieux qu'au Loto ! Sans compter qu'on peut rejouer gratuitement, il suffit de retourner le Mac et commander le même à nouveau...


----------



## darkrebelion (27 Juillet 2011)

Pour ceux qui veulent un SSD rapide, ils ont juste à attendre un peu. Sa va surement faire comme pour le 2010 ou à la fin on avait tous des SSD Samsung. 
Personnellement, sa métonnerait pas qu'Apple passe par Toshiba car l'arrivé d'un nouveau modèle demande trop de composant face à ce que peut fournir un seul fournisseur.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juillet 2011)

darkrebelion a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent un SSD rapide, ils ont juste à attendre un peu. Sa va surement faire comme pour le 2010 ou à la fin on avait tous des SSD Samsung.
> Personnellement, sa métonnerait pas qu'Apple passe par Toshiba car l'arrivé d'un nouveau modèle demande trop de composant face à ce que peut fournir un seul fournisseur.


 

Pas faux. Les derniers à avoir acheté un MacBook Air 2010 (comme moi) ont eu un Samsung.


----------



## TomLopez (28 Juillet 2011)

Cette problématique aussi sur les Macbook Pro?
Comment vous faites pour savoir le fabricant du SSD? (chez moi menu pomme et + d'infos me dit que c'est un SSD Apple....)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Juillet 2011)

il faut attendre la réception.... pour le renvoyer ?

et quelle différence en termes d'usage réel ?


----------



## TomLopez (28 Juillet 2011)

Alors les SDD TS128C --> Toshiba
SSD SM128C --> Samsung

Les Macbook Pro ont uniquement des Toshiba c'est ça?


----------



## Lucieaus (28 Juillet 2011)

Oui, ils sont équipés de Toshiba HG3 de différentes capacités.


----------



## snorand (28 Juillet 2011)

Grosse déception de la part d'Apple là ...

J'ai reçu mon MacBook Air hier matin, et je suis tombé sur une mauvaise série

J'hésite à le renvoyer et à patienter 1 mois avant de recommander un nouveau, histoire qu'ils aient écoulés les stocks avec les vieux SSD, car là c'est plus que décevant

Par contre, j'ai déjà crédité ma carte 75 de Back To School, j'espère que ça n'a pas d'incidences sur le renvoi


----------



## banban56 (28 Juillet 2011)

J'ai reçu mon petit Air hier  Et bonne nouvelle pour moi, c'est un SSD Samsung donc débit de 249 Mb/s en écriture et 264 Mb/s en lecture ! 

En lisant les commentaires de frezone.org, ça à l'air d'être surtout les 128 Go qui sont concernés. Moi j'ai acheté le 256 et c'est good.

Concernant ta carte, non je ne pense pas. C'est 2 colis bien distincts. Tu renvoie juste le Air à mon avis, mais à vérifier.


----------



## snorand (28 Juillet 2011)

Après, il faut voir si il y a une réelle différence entre les deux modèles dans une utilisation basique (60Mo/s en lecture)

Mais bon, comme cité plus haut, ça m'ennuie d'acheter un produit neuf et d'y trouver des pièces "d'occasion" dedans.

Au pire, je vais appeler Apple et demander un renvoi, ainsi qu'ils me décréditent mon compte si jamais cela pose problème.

Comment se passe le renvoi d'ailleurs ?

EDIT : 

Après réflexion et relecture du fil, ma réaction est peut-être un peu excessive



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Déjà, personne ne voit la différence à l'usage entre le SSD Samsung et Toshiba... Depuis toujours, Apple met des disques durs de marques différentes dans ses MacBook (Pro) et personne n'a jamais crié aux loups alors que les performances ne sont pas non plus identiques.



Si je comprends bien, malgré la différence entre les deux (vitesse en lecture/écriture) pour une utilisation basique, pas de différence palpable ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Juillet 2011)

il n'y a aucune diférence visible, ce n'est que lors du transfert de fichiers ou avec des logiciels ayant une bibliothèque lourde que la différence sera visble pour la plus grande majorité des utilisateurs.


----------



## banban56 (28 Juillet 2011)

Ouai ... donc je suis bien content d'avoir le SSD Samsung. Parce que avec les projets de développement que je traite parfois, c'est plus de 200 fichiers à bouger d'un workspace à l'autre donc si ça peut me faire gagner 5/10 min ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juillet 2011)

snorand a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, malgré la différence entre les deux (vitesse en lecture/écriture) pour une utilisation basique, pas de différence palpable ?


 
Déjà, il faudrait que quelque chose puisse envoyer plus de 160 Mo/s dans le MacBook Air. C'est pas l'USB qui va y arriver ni même le Wifi N même s'ils débitent en même temps ~25 Mo/s tous les deux, ça ne fera que dans les 50 Mo/s à écrire. A mon d'avoir les moyens d'acheter un disque externe Thunderbolt en RAID 5 ou mieux, la limite sera presque toujours ailleurs qu'au niveau du SSD. 

Ademettons qu'une application génère 200 Mo/s à écrire sur le SSD. Un mettra 0,83 seconde et l'autre 1,25 seconde. 

Dans l'absolu, 160 Mo/s est une vitesse d'écriture très correct. 

D'ailleurs il est étonnant de na pas voir les acheteurs de MacBook Pro avec un SSD Apple d'origine venir pleurer pour les performances que donne leur SSD Apple en comparaison avec un C300...


----------



## snorand (28 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ces précisions !

La seule chose qui pourrait me faire changer, serait l'éventuelle vélocité accrue du système (Grâce à la vitesse de lecture) que pourrait m'apporter un SSD Samsung

Mais si ça n'influe en rien, autant rester avec mon actuel


----------



## tiguanito (29 Juillet 2011)

snorand a dit:


> Grosse déception de la part d'Apple là ...
> 
> J'ai reçu mon MacBook Air hier matin, et je suis tombé sur une mauvaise série
> 
> ...



Pareil je suis tombe sur un "vieux " toshiba et ajoute a certaines incompatibilités pour lire et traiter les videos avchd full hd, j'ai renvoyé le air 13'' jeudi. Ils m'ont déduit les 75&#8364; et m'ont qu'ils les rembourseraient plus tard ... a suivre mais ça aurait été plus simple sans le back to school pour le retour. (Je n'avais pas active le crédit par contre)


----------



## terradouf (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, il serait interessant de préciser si vos mba toshiba sont des 128 ou 256 Go. Visiblement les 128 sont plus frequents en toshiba? Par avance merci


----------



## tiguanito (29 Juillet 2011)

terradouf a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous, il serait interessant de préciser si vos mba toshiba sont des 128 ou 256 Go. Visiblement les 128 sont plus frequents en toshiba? Par avance merci



J'ai reçu mardi un Air 13" avec Toshiba 128.


----------



## Philou1789 (29 Juillet 2011)

Y a t il un moyen d'identifier la marque du SSD avant l'achat par un code barre ou autre sur le carton ?
Un peu comme sur certaine boite de console qui donnait l'indication sur le firmware.

Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juillet 2011)

Philou1789 a dit:


> Y a t il un moyen d'identifier la marque du SSD avant l'achat par un code barre ou autre sur le carton ?
> Un peu comme sur certaine boite de console qui donnait l'indication sur le firmware.
> 
> Merci


 
Non, aucune indication (pas plus que le modèle et la marque de disque dur ou de la dalle TFT). Des gens ayant commandé en même temps n'ont pas reçu le même SSD. Il faut aller sur un gros forum comme MacRumors, il y a des "tentatives" de statistiques mais c'est simplement purement aléatoire le modèle du SSD.


----------



## guyom_62 (30 Juillet 2011)

Tombé également sur un Toshiba (128 go)

Je vais le renvoyer.


----------



## docbike (30 Juillet 2011)

J'ai pris un 11", 128 go à l'Apple Store de VélisyII, ce matin ... J'ai un *SM128C* !!
C'est un "bon", je crois ??
En tout cas, je suis ravi


----------



## Philou1789 (30 Juillet 2011)

guyom_62 a dit:


> Tombé également sur un Toshiba (128 go)
> 
> Je vais le renvoyer.



Le truc c'est que tu risques d'en renvoyer un certain nombre avant d'avoir un Samsung.
C'est galère


----------



## Damounet (30 Juillet 2011)

eh oui bien qu'ayant acquis mon macbook air 11 la semaine passée à l'Applestore de Genève, et étant tombé sur un macbook air pourvu non seulement d'un ssd toshiba 128, mais aussi sur un écran lg alors que le samsung semble meilleur, je ne peux le ramener, étant en Grèce jusqu'au 14 août. Donc, je l'ai dans l'os comme on dit chez nous. Apple voudrait nous rendre "gaïouffes" qu'ils ne s'y prendraient pas autrement !  bon il ne me reste plus qu'à le jeter, pffff


----------



## surfman06 (30 Juillet 2011)

Un peu plus sur la gauche, que je puisse le récupérer........

 un petit suisse en Grèce, je pensais qu'il n'y avait que de la moussaka et non de la 
..... :hein:


----------



## Vicktorrr (30 Juillet 2011)

Achat d'un Air 13" à 256go ce soir à l'App Store du Louvre : c'est un Samsung !


----------



## Damounet (31 Juillet 2011)

surfman06 a dit:


> Un peu plus sur la gauche, que je puisse le récupérer........
> 
> un petit suisse en Grèce, je pensais qu'il n'y avait que de la moussaka et non de la
> ..... :hein:



euh, j y crois pas ? tu me traites de merde car je serais Suisse ? t es pas bien toi. C est tout ce que ton umique neurone, raciste de surcroit, t as commande de dire sur ce sujet ? ben je croyais ces forums senses parler de macintosh bien mieux frequentes ! Ton humour a deux balles tu peux te le carrer là ou ça te plaît !


----------



## Olivier.w (31 Juillet 2011)

banban56 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon petit Air hier  Et bonne nouvelle pour moi, c'est un SSD Samsung donc débit de 249 Mb/s en écriture et 264 Mb/s en lecture !
> 
> En lisant les commentaires de frezone.org, ça à l'air d'être surtout les 128 Go qui sont concernés. Moi j'ai acheté le 256 et c'est good.
> 
> Concernant ta carte, non je ne pense pas. C'est 2 colis bien distincts. Tu renvoie juste le Air à mon avis, mais à vérifier.



Pour infos tu as commandé quel modèle exacte de MacBook Air ?
le 11 ou 13 pouces ?
Quel processeur?
Quel taille de SSD ?

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## lmml (31 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de recevoir mon MacBook Air 13" i7 1.8 256 Go....

---------- Post added at 22h07 ---------- Previous post was at 21h56 ----------

... et c'est un SM 256 C.... rapide, rapide...

Ayant de grandes inquiétudes par rapport à ma commande, j'ai téléphoné à l'Apple Store en prétendant vouloir acheter un MacBook Air... Ils sont au courant du problème et m'ont assuré que si je tombais sur un Toshiba... on me changerait la machine...

C'est un point en moins pour Apple cette histoire... et pourtant que de beaux produits...

dommage...


----------



## Olivier.w (31 Juillet 2011)

lmml a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon MacBook Air 13" i7 1.8 256 Go....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22h07 ---------- Previous post was at 21h56 ----------
> 
> ...




Merci pour tout les détails.
J'attend le même que le tiens demain ou au pire mardi
Je pense que les 1.8 ont le SSD SM car ce modèle est en BTO


----------



## linky-monky (31 Juillet 2011)

Pourquoi j'ai lu ce topic... Je reÃ§ois le miens demain et je ne suis plus autant enthousiaste !


----------



## Le Mascou (1 Août 2011)

hihi, acheté aux USA (Buffalo), et j'ai bien le nouveau modèle de SSD ! (13")

Vive la France


----------



## jackT (1 Août 2011)

C'est bien beau les chiffres, mais que signifient t'il dans la réalité?

J'ai un MacBook Air 13p Core i5 avec un SSD TS256C, donc selon les chiffres évoqué dans cette discussion une vitesse max d'écriture de 159 Mb/s et une vitesse max de lecture de 207 Mb/s.

Je viens de faire le test suivant : copie depuis un dossier sur un autre (sur la SSD) d'un fichier de 2.15 Gb.  
Il a fallu 28 secondes pour la copie, soit une vitesse effective de 76.8 Mb/s.   On est encore bien loin de la vitesse maximum théorique de 156 Mb/s....

Il serait intéressant que ceux qui ont un SSD Samsung fassent un test similaire....

Cordialement


----------



## banban56 (1 Août 2011)

Je le ferais ce soir


----------



## othumerel (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Personnellement j'ai reçu il y a 1 semaine mon MBA 13 i5 256Go avec un SSD... toshiba! Je l'ai acheté avec une carte iTunes Université et une imprimante HP, donc si je voulais l'échanger à priori il fallait tout renvoyer. 

J'ai appelé le SAV et ai parlé avec une conseillère qui m'a dit que les problèmes de SSD étaient des "rumeurs", mais qu'elle voulait bien tenter un échange de mon MBA si ça me faisait plaisir. Aucune certitude que je tombe sur un Samsung en revanche. J'ai tenté le coup (échange uniquement du MBA et non renvoi de l'ensemble de la commande). Je pense avoir renvoyé le mien et reçu le nouveau avant la fin de la semaine, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## pierregllm (1 Août 2011)

J'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre ce qui vous pousse tous à renvoyer votre machine... Honnêtement, il est pas déjà hyper fluide votre MBA avec le SSD Toshiba!? En plus, aucune certitude d'avoir un Samsung dans votre prochaine machine. Et quoi, vous persévérerez? Même si ça doit prendre trois allers-retours?

Avez-vous au moins réfléchi à ce qu'un renvoi implique? Le trajet en avion? En camion? Toute cette énergie dépensée pour (peut-être) gagner une seconde par transfert de fichiers... Est-ce vraiment raisonnable?


----------



## joelindien94 (1 Août 2011)

Achat ce matin d'un 13" 256go ce matin à l'Apple Store du Louvre et j'ai un SSD Toshiba. J'ai donc demandé l'échange immédiat et 2ème ouverture de boîte dans le magasin et toujours SSD Toshiba, ne voulant pas passer ma matinée au Store je suis reparti avec. 

En revanche si je sens que le SSD à n'importe quel moment je ne manquerais pas de leur rapporter l'ordi.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Août 2011)

jackT a dit:


> C'est bien beau les chiffres, mais que signifient t'il dans la réalité?
> 
> J'ai un MacBook Air 13p Core i5 avec un SSD TS256C, donc selon les chiffres évoqué dans cette discussion une vitesse max d'écriture de 159 Mb/s et une vitesse max de lecture de 207 Mb/s.
> 
> ...


 
Enfin qqu avec du bon sens. Ceci étant, les performances données en lecture et en écriture ne concerne que la lecture et l'écriture, pas les deux en même temps comme le démontre ce test pratique et concret. 

Le type de fichier dans un dossier a beaucoup d'importance lors d'un tel test (quelques gros fichiers sont plus rapides à copier que des centaines de petits). Ceci étant, pour copier 2,18 Go (iTunes) il a fallut 19 secondes à mon MacBook Air 2010 avec SSD Samsnung (115 Mo/s).


----------



## firemess (1 Août 2011)

Je viens de copier 2 fichiers en même temps, pour une taille totale de 2,4Go sur un SSD 256 Go Samsung.
Et bien ça a prit *17* secondes, donc oui, la différence se fait sentir avec les Toshiba.
Et j'ai envie de dire peu importe si la différence se sent ou pas, c'est psychologique, se dire qu'on paye le même prix que les autres et qu'on a pas une machine égale, je trouve ça frustrant.
D'ailleurs apple se "montre compréhensif" puisqu'il incite visiblement les gens à retourner leur MBA avec SSD Toshiba.


----------



## lyon3 (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour, je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un Air 1,6GHz/4GB/128Toshiba

Ayant activé FileVault (chiffrement en temps réel) et effectuant des sauvegardes Time Machine sur une partition du disque interne, je crois que je vais retourner à l'Apple Store Samedi. En plus j'ai pris l'AppleCare donc pour 200 euros de plus (avec 12% etudiant sur la machine et 17% sur l'AppleCare et la carte cadeau université de 75 euros).

Je vous tiens au courant

PS : pierregllm
J'irai en métro


----------



## Ezel (1 Août 2011)

jackT a dit:


> Je viens de faire le test suivant : copie depuis un dossier sur un autre (sur la SSD) d'un fichier de 2.15 Gb.
> Il a fallu 28 secondes pour la copie, soit une vitesse effective de 76.8 Mb/s.   On est encore bien loin de la vitesse maximum théorique de 156 Mb/s....
> 
> Il serait intéressant que ceux qui ont un SSD Samsung fassent un test similaire....





Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le type de fichier dans un dossier a beaucoup d'importance lors d'un tel test (quelques gros fichiers sont plus rapides à copier que des centaines de petits). Ceci étant, pour copier 2,18 Go (iTunes) il a fallut 19 secondes à mon MacBook Air 2010 avec SSD Samsnung (115 Mo/s).





firemess a dit:


> Je viens de copier 2 fichiers en même temps, pour une taille totale de 2,4Go sur un SSD 256 Go Samsung.
> Et bien ça a prit *17* secondes, donc oui, la différence se fait sentir avec les Toshiba.



Alors chez moi, pour copier un dossier de 2.13 Go, contenant quelques gros PDF, il m'a fallu un peu plus de 19 secondes sur MBA 2011 avec 256 Go SSD Samsung. Je pensais pas que la différence serait de l'ordre des secondes !


----------



## othumerel (1 Août 2011)

pierregllm a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre ce qui vous pousse tous à renvoyer votre machine... Honnêtement, il est pas déjà hyper fluide votre MBA avec le SSD Toshiba!? En plus, aucune certitude d'avoir un Samsung dans votre prochaine machine. Et quoi, vous persévérerez? Même si ça doit prendre trois allers-retours?
> 
> Avez-vous au moins réfléchi à ce qu'un renvoi implique? Le trajet en avion? En camion? Toute cette énergie dépensée pour (peut-être) gagner une seconde par transfert de fichiers... Est-ce vraiment raisonnable?



Je suis assez d'accord avec toi et ai beaucoup hésité avant de faire la démarche. Néanmoins quand on voit qu'un test aussi basique qu'une copie sur le SSD donne des écarts de 10 secondes pour 2Go de transfert et que c'est une machine que je compte garder au moins 2/3 ans, j'aimerais avoir la garantie d'avoir un produit qui tient dans le temps.


----------



## Siciliano (1 Août 2011)

othumerel a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec toi et ai beaucoup hésité avant de faire la démarche. Néanmoins quand on voit qu'un test aussi basique qu'une copie sur le SSD donne des écarts de 10 secondes pour 2Go de transfert et que c'est une machine que je compte garder au moins 2/3 ans, j'aimerais avoir la garantie d'avoir un produit qui tient dans le temps.


 
C'est pas parce que les performances sont moins accrues que ça dur moins longtemps dans le temps.


----------



## linky-monky (1 Août 2011)

Bon reçu le miens aujourd'hui et c'est un TS128C mais bon je vais pas m'amuser à le renvoyer, il doit y avoir peu de samsung je pense et bon c'est pas 10 secondes qui vont vous tuer !
C'est vrai que c'est frustrant de ne pas avoir la même chose que d'autres au même prix mais a part renvoyer une dizaine de fois je vois pas comment résoudre le problème !

Au fait rien a voir mais le geste multitouch pour faire défiler la barre  est assez déroutant quand on baisse les doigt ça monte et quand on monte les doigts ça baisse !

Pour ce qui est de la machine c'est un bijou technologique ! La finesse et le poids surtout !!


----------



## pierregllm (1 Août 2011)

lyon3 a dit:


> PS : pierregllm
> J'irai en métro



He he, t'es un p'tit comique toi 

Je pense qu'il est clair que mon message s'adressait principalement aux personnes qui se font livrer à domicile. 

En gros, ce que je regrette, c'est que bon nombre de personnes semblent désirer renvoyer leur machine sans se poser une question fondamentale: suis-je satisfait(e) de la machine que j'ai en ce moment entre les mains? Si tel est le cas, au diable les données théoriques, bon sang! 

Enfin, j'ai l'impression que cette histoire va encore faire couler beaucoup d'encre pour pas grand chose au final. Il est certes regrettable qu'Apple ne garantisse pas les mêmes performances pour tout un chacun, mais de là à ramener sa bécane... Comme dit plus haut, c'est en grande partie psychologique, et je serais curieux de tester les deux machines côte à côte pour voir ce qu'il en est *réellement*.


----------



## jackT (1 Août 2011)

Pour info, voici une comparaison décrite dans un forum apple (https://discussions.apple.com/message/15801362#15801362) :
Test #1 - Fichier .dmg  (3.74GB ) copié d'un disque dur USB USB 2.0 sur le Bureau
Test #2 - Fichier .dmg  (3.74GB) copié du Bureau dans le dossier Documents
Test #3 - Une série de fichiers (2553 fichiers, taille totale 1.55GB) copié d'un disque dur USB 2.0 vers le bureau
Test #4 - Une série de fichiers (2553 fichiers, taille totale 1.55GB) copié du Bureau dans le dossier Documents

Toshiba:
#1 - 1 minute, 43 seconds
#2 - 42 seconds
#3 - 48.8 seconds
#4 - 23.5 seconds

Samsung:
#1 - 1 minute, 43 seconds
#2 - 27.9 seconds
#3 - 48.5 seconds
#4 - 24 seconds


----------



## Siciliano (1 Août 2011)

linky-monky a dit:


> Au fait rien a voir mais le geste multitouch pour faire défiler la barre est assez déroutant quand on baisse les doigt ça monte et quand on monte les doigts ça baisse !


 
Tu peux revenir à la normal. C'est depuis Lion ce changement


----------



## othumerel (1 Août 2011)

Siciliano a dit:


> Tu peux revenir à la normal. C'est depuis Lion ce changement


J'ai mis quelques jours à m'y habituer mais maintenant ça me parait assez "naturel" comme ils disent... Le problème c'est quand je retourne sur un Mac avec SL. 



Siciliano a dit:


> C'est pas parce que les performances sont moins accrues que ça dur moins longtemps dans le temps.


Evidemment, les perf ne changent pas, mais la taille des fichiers (notamment des photos) augmentent, et donc les temps de transfert aussi. A voir également si à la revente les acheteurs seront assez inquisiteur pour aller demander le modèle du SSD.


----------



## firemess (1 Août 2011)

jackT a dit:


> Pour info, voici une comparaison décrite dans un forum apple (https://discussions.apple.com/message/15801362#15801362) :
> Test #1 - Fichier .dmg  (3.74GB ) copié d'un disque dur USB USB 2.0 sur le Bureau
> Test #2 - Fichier .dmg  (3.74GB) copié du Bureau dans le dossier Documents
> Test #3 - Une série de fichiers (2553 fichiers, taille totale 1.55GB) copié d'un disque dur USB 2.0 vers le bureau
> ...




Ce test montre assez logiquement que les débits sont plus élevés lorsque le transfert à lieu du SSD vers le SSD, tout simplement parce qu'un transfert vers un disque dur externe se voit limité par la vitesse du disque externe.

Personnellement, j'ai acheté la semaine dernière mon MBA 11" 128 Go core i5 à l'apple store du Louvre, c'était un Toshiba. Puis je l'ai échangé contre le modèle full options, et je suis tombé sur un Samsung, et je dois avouer que ça m'a quand même beaucoup rassuré.

Je pense qu'il est utile de rappeler que le client n'est pas à accuser dans cette histoire, c'est apple qui est responsable de cette situation. Lorsqu'ils ont décidé de mettre deux types de barrettes SSD, c'était de leur responsabilité de choisir deux modèles plus ou moins équivalent, et force et de constater que ce n'est pas vraiment le cas puisqu'en transfert interne, c'est presque du simple au double.

Alors oui pour le recyclages des barrettes SSD, mais pas au frais du client. Apple devrait soit ne proposer que du samsung, soit accorder un geste aux personnes possédant un Toshiba (ce qui n'arrivera jamais bien entendu).

Encore une fois, c'est surtout psychologique, mais cela suffit à gâcher la joie d'acquérir une nouvelle machine, et ça n'a pas de prix.
Rien que pour ça, ce problème vaut la peine d'être évoqué!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Août 2011)

jackT a dit:


> Pour info, voici une comparaison décrite dans un forum apple (https://discussions.apple.com/message/15801362#15801362) :
> Test #1 - Fichier .dmg (3.74GB ) copié d'un disque dur USB USB 2.0 sur le Bureau
> Test #2 - Fichier .dmg (3.74GB) copié du Bureau dans le dossier Documents
> Test #3 - Une série de fichiers (2553 fichiers, taille totale 1.55GB) copié d'un disque dur USB 2.0 vers le bureau
> ...


 

Voilà qui est on ne peut plus explicite. Les tests 1 et 3 ne servent à rien l'USB 2.0 étant complètement dépassé. La seule différence notable se retrouve quand on copie un seul gros fichiers. Elle se perd avec la multiplication des fichiers. Bref, à moins de passer sa vie à copier des images ou des fichiers de plus de 500 Mo voire 1 Go...


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pas faux. Les derniers à avoir acheté un MacBook Air 2010 (comme moi) ont eu un Samsung.



je confirme, mon MacBook Air 13" "late 2010" a bien un samsung :



> APPLE SSD SM256C


----------



## thorerot (1 Août 2011)

j'espère que j'aurai un macbook avec SSD samsung ... que la chance soit avec moi !


----------



## lyon3 (1 Août 2011)

@pierregllm
J'avais bien compris. Et puis je trouve que tu as relativement raison (si tu savais combien fois un ménage modeste lambda grille en essence la maison qu'il laissera pas à ses enfants tu serait effaré).
Je suis pas quelqu'un de très exigeant ni de très luxe (j'ai une twingo) mais avec Apple c'est différent je veux la perfection sur une machine sur laquelle je passe environ 10h par jour au boulot. Même si franchement que ce soit TS ou SM ça reste la meilleure machine que j'ai jamais eu.


----------



## Philou1789 (1 Août 2011)

Aux armes citoyens :rateau: Oops je m'egare.
Bon, si on résume, le tosh est moins bon en copie interne de gros fichier, certes c'est pas cool mais d'un autre cote sur 128 g on va pas souvent en déplacer des fichiers de 4 g.
Par contre, avec les photos et autres petits montage video, on va la plupart du temps manipuler de nombreux fichiers de tailles moyenne et là les 2 SSD se valent.
Finalement c'est pas si grave, si cela vous stress demandez un échange pour avoir bonne conscience mais conservons à l'esprit que c'est une superbe machine pour un prix correct


----------



## tlam (2 Août 2011)

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1192807


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Août 2011)

N'oubliez pas de renvoyer votre MacBook Air s'il n'a pas le meilleur écran...


----------



## jackT (2 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> N'oubliez pas de renvoyer votre MacBook Air s'il n'a pas le meilleur écran...



...sans parler  aussi que l'aluminium du boitier du MBA provient vraisemblalblement de plusieurs fournisseurs.. Et pourquoi pas  avec des résistances aux chocs différentes selon le fournisseur ....


----------



## Amrath (3 Août 2011)

Macbook Air 13 2011, 128go, acheté ce weekend à Tokyo pour moins de 900 euros (vive la réduction pour les enseignants du supérieur ).

J'ai discuté de ce "problème" de SSD avec les vendeurs. Ils m'ont confirmé qu'il est impossible de savoir quel disque dur il y a dans chaque machine et que même si la différence de performances est connue, le toshiba reste tout de même un très bon SSD. C'est pourquoi ils n'échangent pas le modèle, ce qui est compréhensible car si tous les gens devaient venir pleurer parce qu'ils n'ont pas un Samsung, Apple se retrouverait assez embêté à ne savoir que faire d'un stock de MBA avec des SSD Toshiba.

Lors du petit entraînement après avoir acheté la machine, j'ai vu que mon macbook air avait un SSD Toshiba, mais je n'ai rien dit (je les avais déjà pas mal fait chier avec toutes les questions à la con que peut poser un utilisateur pc lors de son premier passage sur mac ). Enfin bref, une fois rentré, j'ai pu tester les différences de SSD avec un ami qui a pris le modèle 256 et a un samsung, et comme le disent les tests, le Toshiba est moins rapide pour la copie d'une gros fichier mais est en revanche plus rapide pour la copie de plusieurs. Pour un film en HD de 7go, le Samsung est plus rapide (une quinzaine de secondes de plus) mais pour la copie de 5go de mp3, le Toshiba était plus rapide (environ une dizaine de secondes de mois).

Bref, je suis déjà impressionné par la vitesse du SSD Toshiba (c'est mon premier SSD) et vu qu'il m'arrive plus souvent de copier plusieurs fichiers qu'un énorme de plusieurs Go, le Toshiba me va très bien, surtout vu le prix auquel j'ai eu la machine.


----------



## zeme (3 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> N'oubliez pas de renvoyer votre MacBook Air s'il n'a pas le meilleur écran...



Tu as raison je trouve plus important d'avoir un bon écran qu'un ssd ou je ne verrai presque pas la différence, alors que l'écran on l'a devant les yeux tout les temps


----------



## RomainPa (3 Août 2011)

Amrath a dit:


> Pour un film en HD de 7go, le Samsung est plus rapide (une quinzaine de secondes de plus) mais pour la copie de 5go de mp3, le Toshiba était plus rapide (environ une dizaine de secondes de mois).



Pas sûr que ceux qui ont changé le toshiba pour un samsung ait gagné au change. :love:


----------



## Li@mst0rM (3 Août 2011)

> Toshiba:
> #1 - 1 minute, 43 seconds
> #2 - 42 seconds
> #3 - 48.8 seconds
> ...





			
				test mac gé a dit:
			
		

> nous avons par exemple pu tester un SSD Toshiba bien plus rapide qu'un SSD Samsung dans un MacBook Air. Les niveaux de performances sont tels que vous aurez de toute manière bien du mal à voir une quelconque différence.




Et après on lit qu'il y a des gens qui font ouvrir deux boites de MBA différentes dans un magasin pour voir ce qu'il y a comme DD :mouais:

Le temps de faire ça sur place ils ont perdu les quelques secondes de différences sur les tests sur une dizaine de transferts à venir chez eux...


----------



## Trancescape (3 Août 2011)

Hello,
Je me suis rendu hier dans un Apple Store et j'ai regardé les modèles de SSD de presque tous les MBA en démo.

Le constat a été sans appel:

Tous les 128 Go étaient des Toshiba
Tous les 64 Go étaient des Samsung
Je n'ai pas vu de 256.

Je sais que cela ne va pas vous avancer beaucoup, mais disons que ça confirme les impressions sur le fait que les 128 Go sont plus souvent des TS.


----------



## guyom_62 (3 Août 2011)

J'aurais deux questions :

- Si le MBA a été acheté sur l'Apple Store, est-il possible de le rendre dans un centre qui vend/répare des produits Apple où faut-il tout renvoyer ?

- Est-il encore possible de chatter sur le site d'Apple ? Je n'y arrive plus.

Merci !


----------



## Li@mst0rM (3 Août 2011)

Trancescape a dit:


> Hello,
> Je me suis rendu hier dans un Apple Store et j'ai regardé les modèles de SSD de presque tous les MBA en démo.
> 
> Le constat a été sans appel:
> ...



Pour info, Reçu le mien hier : APPLE SSD SM128C


----------



## nokiwi (6 Août 2011)

Disque dur 64 go Samsung pour moi.


----------



## tropezina (6 Août 2011)

je trouve qu'à ce stade de performances, il ne faut pas avoir grand chose à faire et encore moins à dire  pour s'arrêter à des considérations de vitesse + dans certains cas égalité dans d'autres et - pour le reste.
Je ma félicite de mon achat macbook air 11.6 4Go 128Go et je conseille à tous ceux qui hésitent et surtout qui le peuvent de foncer sans restrictions.


----------



## figue (6 Août 2011)

tropezina a dit:


> je trouve qu'à ce stade de performances, il ne faut pas avoir grand chose à faire et encore moins à dire  pour s'arrêter à des considérations de vitesse + dans certains cas égalité dans d'autres et - pour le reste.
> Je ma félicite de mon achat macbook air 11.6 4Go 128Go et je conseille à tous ceux qui hésitent et surtout qui le peuvent de foncer sans restrictions.



Je suis dans l'ensemble d'accord avec toi. Mais il y a une réalité qui est le Marché bien souvent alimenté par des considérations d'ordre psychologiques... on est humain après tout !!!
Et je suis prêt à parier que les modèles Toshiba à la revente en occas dans un an ou deux auront une décote (légitime ou pas, peu importe c'est le marché) par rapport aux Samsung. Ca c'est la réalité et ceux qui craignent cet effet de décote sont aussi dans leur bon droit. 
Pour ma part après avoir lu de nombreux post à ce sujet et après avoir crié au scandale, j'en arrive à la conclusion qu'avec mon utilisation peu m'importe Tohiba ou Samsung en SSD. Si je reçois un Tosh dommage mais c'est pas fondamental, si je reçois un Samsung, tant mieux je suis chanceux  
Bye


----------



## othumerel (9 Août 2011)

Finalement je suis passé dans un Apple Store pour en parler, et ils m'ont échangé le mien sans me garantir que j'aurai un Samsung ensuite. Finalement, j'ai eu de la chance et suis tombé sur un SM256. 

Avec du recul je me dis que j'aurais pu garder le Toshiba, la machine est de toute façon parfaite en dehors de ça. C'est plus la facilité d'échange qu'offre Apple qui m'a incité à le faire. 

Je vous dirai si je vois des différences entre les 2 en utilisation quotidienne. Cela n'a peut être aucun rapport, mais j'avais souvent des freeze d'une dizaine de seconde avec affichage de la roue multicolore avec l'ancien.


----------



## Siciliano (9 Août 2011)

J'ai reçu mon MBA avec le samsung. Nickel 
MBA 13" i7 256 Go.


----------



## vcnzo (9 Août 2011)

C'est la config qui m'intéresse 

Est ce que tu as des problèmes de chauffe excessive ? tu entends beaucoup les ventilos ?


----------



## Siciliano (9 Août 2011)

vcnzo a dit:


> C'est la config qui m'intéresse
> 
> Est ce que tu as des problèmes de chauffe excessive ? tu entends beaucoup les ventilos ?


 
Je l'ai entendu une fois à fond...
C'est quand j'ai décidé de lancer toutes les applications en même temps pour tester la reactivité du SDD 
Et encore, faut attendre 1 minutes avant que ça souffle une fois toutes les applications ouvertes... (Je pense que ça vient surtout de FaceTime et PhotoBooth...)
Après, j'ai pas encore le flash d'installé...
Sinon, question temperature, je fais pas plus attention que ça. Je regarde iStat que quand j'entends que ça souffle justement. 

Bon, en même temps, ça fait que depuis hier soir 18h que je l'ai... J'ai pas essayé de lancer de machine virtuelle encore. Mais ça se fera ce soir (quand je serais rentré du boulot...).


----------



## olivierlevi (9 Août 2011)

Siciliano a dit:


> Je l'ai entendu une fois à fond...
> C'est quand j'ai décidé de lancer toutes les applications en même temps pour tester la reactivité du SDD
> Et encore, faut attendre 1 minutes avant que ça souffle une fois toutes les applications ouvertes... (Je pense que ça vient surtout de FaceTime et PhotoBooth...)
> Après, j'ai pas encore le flash d'installé...
> ...



Salut, vivement le retour du test de la machine virtuel... c'est la seul crainte que j'ai par rapport au modèle que j'ai commandé !!!  
Le vendeur à l'applestore dit que ça risque de ramer... mais ici, on me dit que ça va aller... alors viviement un test !!! 
J'ai commandé le 13" I7 256 Go, et actuellement j'ai un macbook de 2008, avec core2duo 2,4 Ghz et avec 2 Go de ram. Actuellement, ça ralentit un peu...et j'aimerai bien que le MBA soit plus rapide avec windows XP sous vmware fusion.

Tout ça pour dire qu'il me tarde de lire tes impressions !!!


----------



## Siciliano (9 Août 2011)

Je vois que vous êtes pas mal à attendre un test de VM en i7 alors. 
Je suis en train de télécharger VMware Fusion (Partenariat avec mon école) et je tiens au courant dans la soirée ou demain matin


----------



## olivierlevi (9 Août 2011)

Siciliano a dit:


> Je vois que vous êtes pas mal à attendre un test de VM en i7 alors.
> Je suis en train de télécharger VMware Fusion (Partenariat avec mon école) et je tiens au courant dans la soirée ou demain matin



COOL !!!
Vivement le résultat !!!


----------



## Siciliano (9 Août 2011)

Pour éviter de faire du HS dans ce sujet, je continue sur mon topic de l'utilisation d'un MBA pour faire du réseau : Témoignage


----------



## Nicolarts (10 Août 2011)

Super, ça reste de voir le chauffe de ventilateur ce que m'intéresse ! 

Vivement le résultat de ton test.


----------



## claud (14 Août 2011)

Je reviens de l'Apple Store Louvre avec un MB Air 13" (128) et j'ai droit à un SM !

Chic: mais je suis certain que je n'aurais jamais vu la différence ...

Ceci étant je suis à plat ventre d'admiration devant un tel bijou.

Merci les amis pour m'avoir (indirectement par ce forum) encouragé à faire un tel achat.

Bon week-end du 15 août à tous.


----------



## sammous (14 Août 2011)

Comme je l'ai dit sur un des mes posts, j'avais au départ acheté un MBA 13" 128go et malheureusement c'était un Toshiba. Mais j'ai préféré changé et prendre à la place le 256go et il s'est avéré être un Samsung.
Le vendeur de l'apple store a essayé de me faire comprendre que c'est pareil et que les benchmarks varient selon le test, m'enfin, pour le même prix je préfère avoir samsung que toshiba...


----------



## Larme (14 Août 2011)

Avant de changer pour avoir telle ou telle marque, faudrait effectuer des tests d'écriture, mais surtout une utilisation normale de la machine, quand même...
Parce que quand certains disent une chose, et certaines l'autre...


----------



## XPR bigbos LION (17 Août 2011)

Je viens donné mon avis sur ce faux problème.

J'ai un SSD de 128Go Toshiba dans mon MBA i5 13" et j'ai des vitesses en écriture de 186mb/s et en lecture à 206mb/s.

Donc très content de mon petit bijoux.

EDIT :


----------



## djez03 (17 Août 2011)

je viens de recevoir mon macbook air 256 go avec un ssd samsung!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Août 2011)

XPR bigbos LION a dit:


> Je viens donné mon avis sur ce faux problème.
> 
> J'ai un SSD de 128Go Toshiba dans mon MBA i5 13" et j'ai des vitesses en écriture de 186mb/s et en lecture à 206mb/s.
> 
> ...


 
C'est ce que doit faire le SSD Toshiba. En quoi est-ce un faux problème ? :mouais:
Soit dit en passant, je suis sûr que la différence entre les deux n'est pas visible sans avoir les machines côte à côte.


----------



## XPR bigbos LION (17 Août 2011)

C'est juste que les gens qui renvoient leur machine n'ont pas forcement conscience que quelque soit le SSD la MBA est très performant.


----------



## liotims (19 Août 2011)

Je viens de recevoir mon macbook air 13" le premier modèle
SSD: SM128C

je l'ai commandé le 11 aout avec 2 accessoires et une imprimante


----------



## MaxSolonik (19 Août 2011)

XPR bigbos LION a dit:


> Je viens donné mon avis sur ce faux problème.
> 
> J'ai un SSD de 128Go Toshiba dans mon MBA i5 13" et j'ai des vitesses en écriture de 186mb/s et en lecture à 206mb/s.
> 
> ...



Avec mon ssd Samsung 128 sur MBA I5  j'arrive à des vitesses de 245 mb/s et 266 mb /s avec le même logiciel, cela fait entre 25 et 30% de gain en plus, il y a quand même de quoi être mécontent d'avoir un toshiba


----------



## Simon26 (21 Août 2011)

SSD Samsung pour moi : MBA 13" 1,7 GHz, 4Go


----------



## sebkulu (21 Août 2011)

2 MBA 13" achetés à un jour d'intervalle, l'un dans un AppleStore, l'autre sur le Store Apple en ligne, un 128Go, et l'autre en 256Go, et tous deux sont des Toshiba (c'était 3 jours après la sortie de la nouvelle série de MBA, donc ça me paraît pas illogique qu'on ait eu des SSD Toshiba, ça sent la liquidation du stock à plein nez ça )
Pour autant, avec Mac OS X Lion qui tourne dessus, je ne trouve pas qu'il peine, quoi que je puisse lui envoyer dans les dents 
Donc bon, ok, moi aussi je suis de ceux qui auraient voulu avoir un Samsung vu le prix qu'on paie nos machines, mais honnêtement, et pour avoir beaucoup de SSD à la maison (intel G2, Vertex, Agility, Vertex 2, C300, M4), la différence entre chacun d'entre eux est minime en utilisation courante, donc c'est pas loin d'être pareil avec les SSD du MBA.
Bon, ok, les Vertex 1 et Agility 1 commencent à être à la traîne à cause de leurs I/O en retrait sur du Random Write en 4K, mais ça reste quand même une claque par rapport à un Dur classique


----------



## Syris (23 Août 2011)

Je viens d'avoir un vendeur de l'apple store opéra qui prétend que quasiment tous les MBA sont équipés de disques Samsung désormais.

Info à vérifier. En tous cas je vais acheter le mien (13'' i5 256 Go) dans quelques heures...


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Août 2011)

Je reçu mon mba et ssd 256 go en Samsung . En écriture 247 MB/s et en lecture 260 MB/ :love::love:

Je suis totalement sous le charme du mba 13 256 go.


----------



## phil132 (23 Août 2011)

bonsoir,
reçu mon mba hier 13 ,
SSD: SM128C

le seul problème que j'ai par rapport au macbook c'est avec le trackpad je n'arrive plus a regler celui-ci pour passer d'une page a l'autre en avec celui-ci , je suis obliger de me servir des fleches (avant,arrière) de safari ou firefox.
merci pour vos reponse.


----------



## sebkulu (23 Août 2011)

Oui, c'est bien ce que je pensais, on s'est tapé les fins de stocks de SSD Tosh avec ma nana 

Bref, spa bien grave hein, de toute façon, ça marche très bien, et j'avais déjà dans l'idée de partir sur un OWC Mercury 
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, il s'agit d'un SSD de remplacement pour le MBA, fabriqué par OWC, basé sur le contrôleur SandForce SF-12xx (donc ceux qui se retrouvent dans les Vertex 2 par exemple, ou encore les Agility 2, les Corsair F2, etc...)
Bon, par contre il n'y aurait que la moitié des canaux du contrôleur qui seraient utilisés, à cause évidemment du manque de place sur le PCB, et donc du nombre limité de puces NAND Flash qui peuvent y prendre place 
De ce fait, les performances seraient quand même un poil en retrait par rapport à un Vertex 2, mais normalement supérieures à celles du Tosh en quasiment tout point, et inférieures à celles du Samsung en séquentiel et supérieures dans tout le reste (donc là où c'est important pour un OS en fait )

Est-ce que d'ailleurs l'un d'entre vous l'aurait testé? 
(Vu qu'on est dans le topic sur les SSD des MBA, autant en profiter hein )


----------



## Anderssonpaul (24 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> Est-ce que d'ailleurs l'un d'entre vous l'aurait testé?
> (Vu qu'on est dans le topic sur les SSD des MBA, autant en profiter hein )



Je les trouve hors de prix les owc et franchement je pense que la différence de rapidité doit être marginale .

Il faut je pense arrêter de chercher la petite bête . Je dit ça car sur you tube il y a un type qui a expliqué en long et en large pourquoi il a ramener son mba au magasin ... Enfaite il trouve l'angle de vision de l'écran trop faible ... j'ai jamais entendu pareille bêtise ...


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Je les trouve hors de prix les owc et franchement je pense que la différence de rapidité doit être marginale .
> 
> Il faut je pense arrêter de chercher la petite bête . Je dit ça car sur you tube il y a un type qui a expliqué en long et en large pourquoi il a ramener son mba au magasin ... Enfaite il trouve l'angle de vision de l'écran trop faible ... j'ai jamais entendu pareille bêtise ...


 
T'en fais pas, je suis le premier à dire que de toute façon la différence en utilisation courante n'est pas suffisamment visible pour être notable 
C'est de la pure Geekerie, et l'envie d'ouvrir le MBA pour remplacer un SSD qui est dans un format que je n'avais jamais vu, c'est tout 
Et puis aussi parce que je suis un fanatique des SSD, et que j'aime bien en tester plein de différents  

Donc, personne alors pour un petit retour d'expérience?


----------



## buxtonio (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour l'écran du MBA 2011, est-ce que le Samsung est meilleur que le Lg ?


Merci


----------

